# ACTIONTEC GT724-WG....Disconnection durring gaming???



## jcald1274 (Apr 26, 2008)

We have a actiontec gt724-wg router with 3 comps hooked up to it. We all play conqueronline and we all get disconnected after an hour of gameplay...at the same time. We know it is not the game or the site or our comps. The router is the only thing we havent tried. We don't know if we have it set up right or anything (haven't touched it since TDS sent it to us). It's new and original setup. Is there anything we can try so we don't get disconnected all the time. The net map shows each comp to be going directly to router not through each comp with a main comp. old router was mom was the main and she never got disconnected. now we all do. sry for sounding like an idiot just fed up with other forum runarounds. ty for any help you can give.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here.


Change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## jcald1274 (Apr 26, 2008)

before i mess with the reset what all do i need Info wise to reconfigure? I don't want to mess it up permemntly we just got it lol.. and ty for the help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, depending on the specific ISP, you may need some connection parameters. What is your country and ISP?


----------



## jcald1274 (Apr 26, 2008)

united states and TDS is our isp...


----------



## kaerianae (May 2, 2008)

I am having the same problems when we are on Everquest II. I will try these steps, We just got this modem as well. If I find a solution that works I will let you know. We also have TDS.


----------



## jcald1274 (Apr 26, 2008)

http://<a href="http://speedtest.dslreports.com"><img border=0 src="http://www.dslreports.com/im/50153308/94881.png"></a>


ty


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I need you to copy the address directly here, I have no idea what that link is supposed to do!

The link looks like the attached graphic, simply highlight the whole link, the copy it and paste it into the message here.


----------



## jcald1274 (Apr 26, 2008)

it just say's 430 and 320...it was the test u had suggested to another member i tried said it was good so all i need is what i have to write down b4 reconfig the router


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The graphic seems to have gotten lost.

What is "430 and 320"? I have no idea what you're talking about. Many DSL accounts require a name/password, that's what I was referring to.


----------



## jcald1274 (Apr 26, 2008)

Speed Test Result
Result as GraphicResult as Text

Copy/paste this HTML to share this image:
<a href="http://speedtest.dslreports.com"><img border=0 src="http://www.dslreports.com/im/50244548/86804.png"></a>
Speed Test #50244548 by dslreports.com
Run: 2008-05-03 14:13:39 EST
Download: 685 (Kbps)
Upload: 415 (Kbps)
In kilobytes per second: 83.7 down 50.7 up
Tested by server: 9 java
User: 2 @ dslreports.com
User's DNS: tds.net
Compared to the average of 136 tests from tds.net:
* download is 47% worse, upload is 15% worse
Spotlight TDS
DSL (change)

• We need YOUR review!

• Recent end-user reviews

Latest reviews for TDS:
4.8 'I bought it!'
3.5 'It's the best option in madison wisconsin' 
3.6 'A great value for much less than cable'
4.1 'All in All prety damn good service'

• TDS forum

• Speed results


Represent your ISP and area in the 'Fastest Broadband' table


click if you can help us by identifying your ISP, product, and advertised speed
closeISP Name: other (input)TDS Metrocom other: 
(your result will be searchable at least under tds.net) 
Product Type: fiberdslcablewirelesssat 
Product Name: 

Product Speed: down / up kbps
(eg 640 / 90 or 608 / 128 or 3000 / 300)


ZIP code: 
Your comment: (public) 



Anyway all i need is the info on what i need to reconfigure my router after reseting to factory default that way i don't mess up anything....TDS is the ISP and ActionTec GT724-WG is the router with 3 comps wired to it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd contact TDS and ask them what will be required, I'm not familiar with that ISP or it's requirements.


----------



## jcald1274 (Apr 26, 2008)

ok tyvm for ur help


----------



## jbgray (Mar 23, 2009)

maybe you can help me. my power went out during an update. now the power light stay's red. and it can't be read from my pc. thanks bunches, julie


----------

